# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Góc thư giãn >  Trưng ảnh Amy Winehouse để bán ma túy

## hungtk15122010

*Trưng ảnh Amy Winehouse để bán ma túy*Thứ Năm, ngày 11/08/2011, 08:37
Sự kiện: Amy Winehouse đột ngột qua đời
*Một băng đảng buôn bán ma túy đã sử dụng ảnh nữ ca sỹ xấu số này với hy vọng bán được nhiều ma túy hơn.*
Và vụ việc đã bị phát giác bởi cảnh sát Brazil. Cảnh sát nước này cho hay, băng đảng buôn bán ma túy đã đặt kèm ảnh của *Amy Winehouse* vào các túi cocaine với mục đích tiêu thụ được nhiều hơn. “Mỗi túi ma túy có một hình ảnh Amy và được bán với giá từ 10 đến 25 real (từ 4,5 đến 11 euro)”, một cảnh sát nói.
Sở dĩ có việc này là bởi Amy Winehouse không những được biết đến là một ca sỹ nổi tiếng người Anh mà cô còn là một người nghiện ma túy khá nặng. Cô từng vài lần đi cai nghiện ở các trung tâm.

_Có lẽ đến lúc chết, Amy vẫn nghiện ma túy dù trước đó đã cai nghiện vài lần_
Mới đây, các ông trùm điện ảnh ở Hollywood muốn làm bộ phim về cuộc đời đầy bi kịch của Amy Winehouse và có ý kiến cho rằng hiện tượng pop lập dị Lady Gaga là người phù hợp nhất lột tả Winehouse trên màn bạc. “Lady Gaga tôn thờ Winehouse và sẽ vô cùng hạnh phúc khi được biến thành thần tượng của mình trên màn bạc” - một người làm việc ở Hollywood nói như vậy. Rất có thể, Gaga sẽ vào vai Amy trong bộ phim này.
Amy Winehouse đã chết từ lâu, nhưng không ai biết chính xác lúc nào. Từ lâu, đó là một bản án treo. Bà mẹ Janis nói trước khi xảy thảm kịch mấy ngày: “Chỉ còn là vấn đề thời gian. Nếu con gái tôi tự tàn phá bản thân mình như thế, nó nhất định sẽ phải chết”.

Và hình ảnh mới nhất trước cái chết của Amy là khán giả đã nhìn thấy một “bóng ma” Amy. Trên sân khấu, cô chỉ là cái bóng của chính mình với dáng đi lảo đảo, giọng ca run run, ánh mắt thất thần, thường xuyên quên lời ca khúc... Tất cả những thứ đó đều hội tụ trong tiếng la ó của khán giả mà cô đến Belgrade vào ngày 18/6, điểm đầu tiên của vòng lưu diễn châu Âu... Và bây giờ, “nữ hoàng soul” đã rời khỏi sân khấu, rời khỏi cuộc sống, mãi mãi!.
Các chuyên mục khác:
xem diem thi 
điểm chuẩn đại học 2011 
xem diem thi dh 2011
tin moi nhat
gia vang hom nay bao nhieu
giavangonline 
tra cuu diem thi dai hoc nam 2011

----------

